# SoCal Residents!!!



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

It's FREE and FUN and FANCY!

They do a bang up job of entertaining the crowd, so if you live in Los Angeles, I highly suggest that you QUIETLY walk through their neighborhood and enjoy the show.


See www.thefrightgallery.com


----------

